# PDA for reading ebooks



## Girl4God (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,  

I've been thinking about getting a pda to read ebooks on while on the go (like at work on break, etc), but I don't know which one to get. I'm a total pda n00b so I don't know where to start. I don't need anything fancy, I just want something cheap and dependable that I can toss in my purse without worry. I only use Project Gutenberg's site so it just needs to have the ability to handle plain text files (but html or plucker formats would be nice). No need for PDF or any other ebook format. Can any old pda do this? Can a several year old used ebay palm do this? I My computer is Windows Xp if that makes a difference.

Any suggestions on what pda I should get? Or at least what I should look for or stay away from? I'm so lost  

Thanks


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Either palm or pocket pc PDAs should be able to handle plain text PDA viewing.

I would think the items you will probably want to look at is 1) battery life, 2) Screen viewability (if you don't care about alot of glare outside then you may not worry about this one), 3)Viewable screen size, 4) Overall size (might not want it to take up too much space in yourpurse).

Don't be suprised if when you get this device you find out you want it to do more... I keep finding stuff I wish my PDA will do and this is my 4th one each one being more upgraded than the last.


----------



## Girl4God (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you for responding!  

Your list is very helpful, but I have another question: how much memory do you think I need minimum? Also, which is in your opinion the better trade off: a monochrome screen with tons of battery life or a color one with only a few hours? Do you (or anyone) know which is easier on the eyes when reading for a long time? 

I really appreciate your taking the time to answer! Thanks again!


----------

